# Has anyone been on the sun £9.50 holiday with there dogs?



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi 
Like the title says I'm looking for dog friendly the sun holiday places as the sun foray let u no if u can take a dog or not! Katie xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi 
i have, i go to the orchards holiday park in clacton.
you can only go in a 'silver' caravan with dogs. me, kids and dogs love it there and go every year.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Il have a look x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, we went to a park in Weymouth, however taking Holly was more expensive than the booking itself...

Most of the parks have websites, and you have to book without the dog, and then phone up and tell them what dog you have etc, as some only take certain sizes/breeds.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhh ok we might struggle lol we have an alaskan malamute! He will only be 7 months old when we plan To go so not to big x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah collect the sun vouchers then when you get your offer you upgrade x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Was talking about this to AngelBlue t'other day funnily enough, She has but said you have to get in early to get the dog friendly places, they go uber quick


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhh ok lol we want to go some where by the sea but is going to be quiet lol it's only for the four days we are of to the Maldives October for our 21sts xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Balto-x said:


> Ahhh ok lol we want to go some where by the sea but is going to be quiet lol it's only for the four days we are of to the Maldives October for our 21sts xx


My nan saved for me and the kids the other year.. we went end of sept for 3 nights.. we had a great time.. and we were by th sea..


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking of booking one so we could go to a champion show without paying the stupid prices for dogs at travel lodge. Not spoke to mum about it yet


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Are the beaches dog friendly? Because our balto likes a swim  xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I suppose it depends wher eyou go.. I didn't take my dogs just know you can..


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I pick four parks which have spoken to before hand to check that they will take dogs and also how much etc and if OK to upgrade afterwards...

The Sun says you can't but its easy enough to organise with the park directly afterwards as long as you have picked a dog friendly one.

As someone else said tho sometimes the dogs are more expensive than the break! got a catalogue last night for John Fowler parks, came with the news of the world had to buy to get my tokens and dogs there are 40 a week!! each.

Never had any problems with my two; more than two and you may do or just had something ask me if they were one of the banned breeds/ wolf hybrids at another.


----------



## Sam alan (Apr 1, 2017)

We go to preserve sands wales, it's brilliant for dogs, we have 2, 1being a American bull dog, it's £25 per dog through sun


----------

